

Theory Versus Practice: The Great Divide in Programming Languages - ExpiredLink
http://www.drdobbs.com/240160938

======
ExpiredLink
Good discussion on r/programming, too:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1lwtyk/theory_v...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1lwtyk/theory_versus_practice_the_great_divide_in/)

